# Placenta in 2 parts??



## sanduk (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi, I had my 20 week scan today and everything went very well apart from the placenta which had 2 parts to it, the larger part is low lying so they will keep an eye on that, and the upper part is smaller and joined to the lower bit.
The sonographer said the main problem is retained placenta at delivery although as they know about it that is minimal, do you know of any other risks associated with this condition? and why does it happen? I had a C-section 3 years ago (at 38+6) is there any chance that the centre of the placenta where it narrows is adhered to the uterine scarring? could that be why it is 'elongated'
(think the official term is bilobed or Succenturiate?)

Thanks in advance
Sand


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Sand,

yes you could be right be scar tissue but succenturiate lobes happen with first pregnancies too from normal births.  It is good that it has been picked up so early.

Good luck

jan


----------

